# المراكز التجارية من الالف الى الياء



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

انا في اتم استعداد بعرض كل ما هو متاح عن المراكز التجارية من الالف الى الياء فمن في حاجة لمعرفة كل ما يريد عن المراكز التجارية ما عليه سوى ان يشعل الفتيل ويقول لي ....ابدأ....
:19:.............. :19:​


----------



## مجد1970 (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك من اعماقي على الموضوع الشيق فعلا انه موضوع من موضوعات العصر الرجار ان تفيدنا بكل ما هو مفيد و قيم سيما المشاريع المتكاملة مساقط -مقاطع وا جهات مناظير و شكرا لك سلفا


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخي مجد ولكن للاسف كل مالدي معلومات ومعايير تصميمية وليس لدي مشاريع ولكن هذه المعلومات تكون مفيدة جدا لمن يريد تصميم اي مركز تجاري مهما كان حجمه


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*بسم الله نبدأ*

هذا عبارة عن بحث للكاتب زكريا الاحمد وهذا ماجاء بالبحث:
ملخص البحث: 
إن التجارة قديمة قدم الكرة الأرضية فما دام هنالك حاجة إلى الغذاء فهناك الحاجة إلى التجارة أو التبادل التجاري وقد مرت التجارة منذ قديم الزمان بالعديد من المراحل من الاجورا اليونانية إلي المراكز المعروفة حاليا.
وقد تنولنا في بحثنا هذا الحديث عن المراكز التجارية الإدارية,في الفصل الأول عرضنا نبذة تاريخية عن التجارة والمراكز التجارية.
وفي الفصل الثاني تطرقنا إلى الأسس والمعايير التخطيطية والتصميمية وفى هذا المجال ذكرنا مستويات المراكز التجارية ومحددات تصميمها واشتراطات الموقع في حالة المراكز التجارية بالإضافة إلى عناصر المشروع التي انقسمت إلى :عناصر تجارية وعناصر إدارية وخدماتية وحركية .
كل عنصر من هذه العناصر احتوى على نماذج وأمثلة منها ما كان من الواقع والوسط المحيط ومنها ما كان من مراجع مختلفة.
هذه النماذج كانت عبارة عن سكتشات توضيحية للمساقط الأفقية بالإضافة إلى مخططات وظيفية توضح هذه المساقط.
ونتيجة ذلك تم التوصل إلى جدول المساحات مع توثيق هذه المساحات بصور ملتقطة لهذه الفراغات .
وفي الفصل الثالث تم عرض حالات دراسية متنوعة منها ما كان على النطاق المحلى ومنها ما كان على النطاق العربى ومنها على النطاق الدولي.
وأخيرا شكل الفصل الرابع مشروعه المقترح من خلال دراسة موقع الأرض المقترحة وتحليلها.


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*تابع المراكز التجارية من الالف ال الياء*

المقدمة:
إن الإنسان فطر لتطوير نفسه فهو دائما يحاول أن يتعلم ويستفيد من خبرات من حوله لذا كان وما زال دوما دءوبا على بناء علاقات جديدة مع غيره من الناس,ومع ذلك فهو دائما يحاول أن يبحث عن وسائل لترفيه نفسه ومن حوله.
لذا لا نستطيع أن ننكر حق كل مواطن في ممارسة هذه الأنشطة المختلفة وبناء على قدرة الدولة على تحقيق ذلك تصنف ضمن الدولة المتقدمة .
ومن هنا ظهرت فكرة إيجاد مناطق متميزة تتجمع فيها الأنشطة المتعددة الثقافية 
والاجتماعية والترفيهية والإدارية والتجارية.....الخ 
والمراكز التجارية هي بحد ذاتها تعبير واضح عن هذه المناطق بالإضافة إلى أنها تعطى صورة حضارية متميزة للمدينة.
لذا نحن هنا فى قطاع غزة بحاجة للارتقاء بهذا البلد إلى أعلى المستويات وهذا البحث يهدف إلى دراسة المراكز التجارية والإدارية وأنواعها والتعرف على الاعتبارات العامة في تخطيطه وتصميمه من خلال برنامج شبه متكامل يحتوى على العناصر والمساحات والموقع المناسبة بالإضافة إلي دراسة لبعض الحالات المشابهة.
واعتمدنا في بحثنا هذا علي المراجع الموجودة في مكتبة الجامعة وبعض مواقع الانترنت, كما استفدنا من أبحاث سابقة..

الفصل الاول: نبذه تاريخيه عن المراكز التجاريه الاداريه
عرف الإنسان التجارة والتعاملات التجارية منذ القدم ونتج عن ذلك ان اختلفت أنماط الاسواق فى العصور المختلفة فبدأت بالساحات المكشوفة ثم الأجوار الإغريقية والفورم الرومانى الذي يلتف حول المعابد تحت أسقف للحماية من أشعة الشمس أما في العصور الوسطى فقد ارتبط مكان السوق بميدان الكنيسة ثم ارتبط النشاط التجاري في العصور الإسلامية (الوكالة –الخان-القيسارية-الأسواق-)والشوارع التجارية التي كانت من أهم العناصر التخطيطية التي ارتبطت بالسكان في المدينة الإسلامية 

أما بالنسبة للأسواق التجارية في القرن التاسع عشر عند الغرب فقد ظهرت الأسواق الضخمة التي اتخذت الأشكال التالية : 
ا- الشارع التجاري المغطى -السوق المغطى-المحل العام – المتاجر ذات الأقسام)
ابتكر في باريس واتصف بالاتجاه الجديد في استخدام الأسقف الزجاجية مع الحديد .

ب-السوق "الفناء" التجاري: 
أمكن تغطيته بأسقف من الزجاج والحديد .


ت-المحل العام:
كان يحتوى على كل الأنواع المعروضة من المنتجات 
ث-المتاجر ذات الأقسام :
كانت تمثل التطور الذي حقق نجاحا باهرا في القرن التاسع عشر 
وبالنسبة للأسواق التجارية في القرن التاسع عشر عند الشرق فقد ظهرت في مصر فكرة إنشاء أسواق مجمعة 0
أما الأسواق التجارية في القرن العشرين فقد انقسمت إلى:
أ‌- المتاجر ذات الأقسام:حيث تعددت هذه المتاجر 
ب‌- السوبر ماركت:وهو عبارة عن متجر يعمل عن طريق الخدمة الذاتية المعتمدة على التكنولوجيا.
تطور المراكز التجارية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية:
أ‌- في الخمسينات :ظهر أول مركز تجاري مغطى تماما وهو مركز (ساوث دال)في مينا بولس 
ب‌- في الستينات:تم اتباع النموذج المغطى لمركز التسوق مع تعدد لأدوار المراكز وتغيير في شكل الممر التجاري مثل مركز (يورك دال) 
ت‌- في السبعينات : اتجهوا إلى التقليل من طول الممرات باستخدام ممرين يتقاطعان في الساحة الرئيسية وتم الاعتماد على الإضاءة الطبيعية من خلال الأسقف .
ث‌- في الثمانينات :لجأ المصممون إلى دمج الاحتفالات والمناسبات للمركز التجاري باعتبارها أماكن جذب مثل مركز (ويست ادمنون)الذي كان يجمع بين الترفيه والتسويق معا .


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*الفصل الثاني: الاسس التخطيطيه والمعايير التصميمية للمراكز التجاريه الاداريه..*

1.2 الأسس التخطيطية للمراكز التجارية:

1.1.2 المراكز التجارية على المستويات التخطيطية:
تختلف مراكز الخدمات في المدينة تبعاً لدرجة الطلب عليها, سواء كانت يومية أو شهريه أو موسمية, فتتحدد مواقعها وتباعدها عن المساكن, وأحجامها, ونوعية الخدمات المتوفرة بكل منها, وبناء على ذلك فإن مراكز الخدمات بالمدينة تأخذ عدة مستويات: 
التدرج العام لمستويات المراكز التسويقية بالمدن :
مستوى إقليم المدينة:
يخدم مركز تجاري تتواجد فيه أنشطة , تجارة الجملة ونصف الجملة والتجزئة
ينفرد ببيع سلع محددة قد لا تتواجد في مراكز تجارية أخرى , وينتشر هذا النوع في الدول الصناعية لارتفاع الدخل .
مستوى المدينة:
يخدم مركز تجاري رئيسي وتتواجد فيه أنشطة تجارة الجملة ونصف الجملة والتجزئة ويقع في قلب المدينة ويحتوي على محلات التجارية الرئيسية بالإضافة إلى المباني الثقافية كدور السينما والمسارح والكافيتريات والمطاعم والمعارض .
مستوى الحي السكني:
يخدم مركز تجاري فرعي وتتواجد فيه أنشطة تجارة نصف الجملة الملائمة للقوة الشرائية .
مستوى المجموعة السكنية:
يخدمها مركز تجاري محلي وتتواجد فيه أنشطة تجارة التجزئة ويمتد ليغطي مجموع المجاورات السكنية التي تضمها المجموعة السكنية .
مستوى المجاورة السكنية:
يخدمها مركز تجاري ثانوي وتقتصر الخدمات التجارية فيه على تجارة التجزئة , وخاصة تجارة السلع الإستهلاكية .
مستوى الخلية السكنية:
يخدمها محلات تبيع قدراً من السلع الإستهلاكية الأساسية لبعض متطلبات الحياة اليومية .

2.1.2المعدلات التخطيطية للمراكز التجارية :× المركز التجاري الأقليمي:
وهو يخدم عدد أفراد لا يقل عن (100ألف) فرد , وعند حساب مساحة المركز الأقليمى يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار توفير المسطحات اللازمة للامتداد المستقبلي والتي لا تقل عن 30% من مساحة المركز التجاري , وفى الولايات المتحدة تبلغ مساحة المركز الإقليمي نحو (200ألف) متر مربع لعدد من السكان قدره (250ألف) فرد .
× المركز التجاري للحي:
يخدم عدد من الأفراد لا يقل عن (40ألف) فرد ولا بد من توفير مساحة لازمة للامتداد المستقبلي والتي لا تقل عن 30% من مساحة المركز التجاري , وفى الولايات المتحدة تتراوح مساحة المركز للحي ما بين (10-30 فدان) متر مربع لعدد من السكان يتراوح قدره ما بين (20- 100 ألف) نسمة وعدد من محلات يتراوح من (20- 40) محل .
× المركز التجاري للمجاورة السكنية:
يخدم هذا النوع ما يقرب من (5000 نسمة) .
ويشمل على مجموعة الخدمات الآتية :
الخدمات الغذائية : (محلات البقالة والجزارة والخضروات والحلوى والمطاعم) .
الخدمات الصحية: وتشمل الصيدليات .
الخدمات الترفيهية: وتشمل (مسرح متحرك ومحلات مشروبات).
الخدمات المكملة : وتشمل (الحلاق , و المخبز , ومحلات الأحذية , والخياط , و المكوجي , والكهربائي , ومحطة بنزين , ومحال الخردوات , والأدوات الكتابية , ومحلات بيع الصحف) .
ويجب أن يقع المركز التجاري في وسط المجاورة أو في أحد أركانها حتى يكون قريباً من الطرق العمومية وبالقرب من المجاورات الأخرى .
وبالنسبة لمجاورة سكنية تعدادها (5000نسمة) تكون مساحة التجاري بها كالآتى :
المساحة المبنية للمحلات التجارية = 1631.25م2
مساحة الخدمات للمراكز = 562.5 م2
المساحة المكشوفة الخارجية = 731.25 م2
إجمالي مساحة المركز = 2925 م2

وبإضافة 20% من المساحة للامتداد المستقبلي :
تكون المساحة الكلية المطلوبة = 3510 م2 (0.84 فدان) .
وتحتاج لمساحة انتظار السيارات = 1100 م2 
ويكون إجمالي المسطح الكلي شاملة مساحة انتظار السيارات = 4610 م2 (1.09 فدان). وفي الولايات المتحدة فإن مركز المجاورة السكنية يخدم عدد من (5-20 ألف) نسمة على مساحة من الأرض حوالى من (4-10) فدان .

- الأوضاع المختلفة للمركز التجاري بالمجاورة السكنية : 
× خدمة تجارية مركزية :
وفيها يكون المركز التجاري في منتصف المجاورة وهي تعطي فرصة أفضل للتخديم على المجاورة السكنية ومن عيوبها دخول السيارات إلي عمق المجاورة
× خدمة تجارية مركزية مزدوجة:
تستخدم في المجاورات الكبيرة المستطيلة غالباً حيث يكون هناك مركزين أحدهما رئيسي والآخر فرعي ,عادة يربطهما عصب مشاة رئيسي , ومن عيوبها دخول السيارات إلى داخل المجاورة السكنية .
من ايجابيات هذه الطريقة:
إن التخديم قاصر فقط على المنطقة السكنية نفسها وان مركزية الخدمة التجارية تعطي تخديم أفضل للمنطقة من خلال المسافات التخديمية المتساوية للمنطقة.
من سلبيات هذه الطريقة:
أن موقع المركز يساعد على دخول السيارات إلى داخل المنطقة السكنية سواء لتخديم المركز أو للناس وهذا يسبب إزعاجا للسكان.

× خدمة تجارية منتشرة 
حيث ينفصل المركز عن النشاطات الأخرى (الغير تجارية) ويقع على أطراف المجاورة في صورة مراكز صغيرة ومن مميزاتها عدم دخول السيارات إلى المجاورة السكنية ومن عيوبها أنها تتعدى نطاق المجاورة السكنية , وزيادة الأراضي المخصصة للاستعمال التجاري 

× خدمة تجارية مركزية شريطية :
حيث يأخذ المركز التجاري للمجاورة السكنية صورة تجمع شريطي , يقع علي طول عصب مشاه رئيسي , ومن مميزات تلك الطريقة أنها تخلق تخديم متجانس للمجاورة السكنية , ومن عيوبها أنها تصلح فقط في حالة المجاورة السكنية الكثيفة السكان حتى يتناسب حجم المركز التجاري مع عدد السكان بالمجاورة .

3.1.2موقع المركز التجاري بالنسبة للنطاق الأصغر (العلاقة بالطرق المحيطة) :
يبدأ العمل في تصميم المكان المحدد للمراكز التجارية بمعرفة المتطلبات الوظيفية حيث أنه بحصرها وتحديدها , يمكن توفير أكبر قدر من النجاح للمشروع من النسبة التخطيطية ومن أهم العناصر في المراكز التجارية , اختيار مواقعها بدقة .

- الشروط الواجب توافرها عند اختيار موقع المركز التجاري:× أن يكون الموقع قريب جداً من الطرق الرئيسة ووسائل المواصلات العامة.
× ان تكون قطعة الأرض المختارة مناسبة من حيث الشكل والمساحة.
× توفير المسطحات الكافية لانتظار السيارات, وتكون على نحو(10 أماكن) انتظار لكل (1000 قدم مربع) من مساحة المحلات التجارية. 
× سهولة الوصول للمركز من ( 10- 15 دقيقة) من داخل نطاق تخديم المركز , ونحو (25 دقيقة) من خارص النطاق وذلك باستخدام السيارة أو وسائل نقل عامة .
× يجب أن يحاط الموقع بعناصر (Landscape) مناسبة .
× أن يكون في مكان تتحمل فيه شبكات الطرق المحيطة للضغوط المرورية التي سيحدثها وجود المركز .
× يفضل الموقع المتصل بطريق سريع واحد أو أكثر (لأن المركز التجاري عنصر يعتبر جذب للسيارات المارة) .

وهذه هي المعايير التخطيطية وفقا لتشريعات البناء المعمول بها في قطاع غزة والتي تم الحصول عليها من بلدية غزة:
*المركز التجاري الرئيسي:
اصغر مساحة للقسيمة بالمتر المربع هي 250.
نسبة الإشغال في الطابق الأرضي 60%
الحد الاقصي لعدد الطوابق ( ارضي + 4)
أقصي ارتفاع 22 م


الارتدادات:
أمامي: حسب حد البناء التنظيمي للشارع.
جانبي: 2م
خلفي : 2م


*بالنسبة للمحاور التجارية الواقعة ضمن المركز التجاري:
اصغر مساحة للقيمة م2 هي 250
نسبة الإشغال 70% في الطوابق الثلاثة الأولي
اللحد الاقصي للارتفاع ارضي+ 4 طوابق فقط
أقصي ارتفاع22م.

الارتدادات :
الأمامي: حسب حد البناء التنظيمي للشارع.
الجانبي: ملاصق لهم 12 م من الارتداد الأمامي في الواجهات التجارية في الطوابق الثلاثة بما فيها الطابق الأرضي فقط ثم 2 م بعد ذلك.
الخلفي: 2م.


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*المعايير التصميمية*

2.2 المعايير التصميمية للمراكز التجارية:
أولا:نظرا لأن المشروع متعدد الوظائف يوجد هناك عدة اتجاهات في تصميمه منها:
أ‌- اعتبار المشروع كتلة معمارية واحدة تتوفر فيها عدة مداخل رئيسية أوفرعية يمكن الوصول منها إلى بهو داخلي رئيسي كبير يضم مجموعة من السلالم ويتفرع منه مجموعة من الطرقات التي تصل إلى عناصر المشروع 0
ب‌- تقسيم المشروع إلى أجزاء حسب الوظائف الموجودة فيه مع الربط الفراغي وإمكانية توفير مسطحات خضراء كمناطق مفتوحة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار علاقة العناصر المكونة للمشروع وتشكيله مع الوسط المحيط .
ت‌- توزيع عناصر المشروع على أجنحة تتفرع من مركز توزيع رئيسي .
ث‌- توزيع عناصر المشروع بحرية في فراغ واحد كبير تحت سقف وبشكل منتظم .
ج‌- الخروج عن قاعدة المألوف في التصميم المعماري الذي يلتزم بالمحددات الوظيفية والإنشائية 0
ح‌- وضع محلات جذب الجمهور في موقع يضمن تنشيط حركة الجمهور ولذا لابد من معرفة المواقع السلبية لمناطق جذب الأطفال 0

نظرة على المواقع السلبية لمناطق الجذب في الأسواق:
الأشكال الموضحة تبين العلاقة بين السلبية بين مجموعة الأسواق ومناطق الجذب بحيث أنها تبدو طرفية ولا تساعد الجمهور في الدخول إلى الأسواق بشكل غي مباشر.



خ‌- مراعاة التصميم والمساحات وأبعاد المركز التجاري بما ييسر حركة الجمهور من وإلى المركز وعدم تعارض حركة السيارات مع حركة المشاة 
د‌- تصنيف المحلات المتخصصة مع بعضها وعدم الخلط بين المحلات كأن تخلط محلات اللحوم مع المحلات الصناعية أو غيرها.
ذ‌- ألا يقطع التسلسل أي استعمال غير تجاري.
ر‌- من المستحيل أن تتجاور داخل المركز التجاري المحلات ذات الأنشطة المتماثلة مثل محلات الملابس ومحلات الصناعات الجلدية وكذلك محلات الكماليات وتجمع محلات الأدوات الكهربية مثلا.
ثانيا: تشكيل الواجهات:
يعتبر المشروع على صلة وثيقة بالعنصر البشري من خلال الأنشطة الإنسانية المختلفة التي يقدمها وبالتالي لابد أن تحترم الواجهات القياس الانسانى في أبعادها بالإضافة إلى أن يتوفر فيها صراحة التعبير عن العناصر التي تحتويها .
كما يجب أن يراعى ارتباط العناصر المختلفة للمشروع بحيث يترك فيها أثرا جميلا ومحببا إلى النفس وذلك من خلال دراسة الواجهات بعناية, أيضا يجب أن تكون جذابة تعمل على جذب المتسوقين للمركز التجاري وتكون تشطيباتها من المواد ذات الجودة العالية وسهلة الصيانة وتتحمل الأحوال الجوية المختلفة وتأثيرات الإشعاع الشمسي.

ثالثا:الناحية الجمالية:
تعتبر من أهم عوامل الجذب حيث إن الناحية الجمالية تشكل عامل جذب محيط بالمشروع فيراعى أن يكون النسيج المحيط بالموقع يمثل إطلالة جيدة ومتميزة سواء بالمساحات الخضراء أو جمال الطرق المؤدية لهم أو ربطه بمناظر طبيعية كالبساتين والحدائق ........الخ.

رابعا:الإضاءة والتهوية والتوجيه(النواحي البيئية)
يحتوى المشروع على عناصر متعددة ومختلفة المتطلبات من الناحية البيئية كالإضاءة والتهوية والتوجيه كل حسب وظيفته ونجاح المعماري في توفير الظروف المناسبة لكل عنصر يعطى قوة للمشروع.

خامسا:مواد البناء وطرق الإنشاء
هناك العديد من طرق الإنشاء ومواد البناء ولا توجد قيود محددة لمباني الأنشطة ولكنها في الغالب يحكمها عاملان رئيسيان: 
ا-الطابع المعماري للمبنى الذي يريده المصمم.
ب- العامل الاقتصادي.

سادسا:الاعتبارات الأمنية(النواحي الأمنية)
لا بد من الأخذ بعين الاعتبار العديد من الاعتبارات الأمنية ضد كثير من التوقعات مثل سطو ,سرقة,حريق,تخريب.الخ
علاقة الأمن الخاص بالزوار والعاملين وتتوقف سهولة أو صعوبة تطبيق هذه الاعتبارات على التشكيل العمراني للمبنى نفسه ويمكن تحقيق الأمن الخارجي عن طريق: 
أ‌- فصل مناطق التردد الدائم أو المستمر للجمهور فتكون محددة وواضحة
ب‌- وقوع أجزاء العرض المكشوف داخل كتلة بنائية 
ت‌- تقليل الفتحات الخارجية 
ث‌- تجهيز المبنى بتجهيزات فنية والنظم المتبعة للإنذار والمكافحة.

سابعا: نواحي الإشراف والإدارة
لابد أن يكون هناك اتصال مباشر بين الإدارة وجميع عناصر المشروع بحيث يتوفر التحكم الجيد وأن تكون مواقعها مناسبة لذلك ومريحة للقائمين عليها.


ثامنا:محاور الحركة
من أهم العناصر ولها دور كبير في نجاح المشروع أو فشله نظرا لضخامة عدد المستخدمين المتوقع فينبغي أن يتحقق أكبر قدر من الراحة للمستخدمين وأعلى كفاءة في الاستخدام كما يجب مراعاة الوضوح وسهولة الاستعمال والمرونة سواء في محاور الحركة الرأسية أو الأفقية لتلاءم السعة المتوقعة كما يجب العناية بدراسة بداية المحور ونهايته لأنهما يشكلان مناطق قوية لوضع العناصر المهمة مع مراعاة وجود حركة جمهور وحركة عاملين.


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*تابع*

2.2.2محددات التصميم 
ا-مرونة في التصميم ومن الضروري الوصول إلى أقل طرق الإنشاء تكلفة لأن .الأسقف هي أكثر العناصر المكلفة في مشاريع المراكز التجارية.
ب-عمق المحل الصغير يتراوح ما بين 36-42 مترا ومن المشكلات الرئيسية التي تواجه المصمم عند الرغبة في تقليل هذا العمق زيادة الممرات التجارية على شكل حرف l الذي يلتف حول المحلات الصغيرة .
ت- الارتفاع من 3-4.20متر مع ترك فراغ فوق هذا الارتفاع إذا كان المبنى مكيفا.
ث- المرونة في التصميم لمواجهة المتطلبات المختلفة للمستأجرين .
ح- توزيع الأقسام المختلفة في المركز حيث توضع البضائع التي يزيد عليها الطلب مثل المواد الغذائية وملابس النساء في أبعد مكان بينما توضع السلع المعمرة والسلع الكمالية مداخل المركز لتنشيط حركة البيع .​3.2.2 العناصر المعمارية في المركز التجاري:

1. المداخل: مداخل المركز التجاري لابد أن تكون واضحة و مؤكدة والمطلوب أن توحي بالعظمة والفخامة لأنها منطقة انتقالية من الخارج إلى الداخل ، و يستحب استخدام مواد ذات جودة عالية إضافة إلى أن عناصر التشجير و المزروعات بالمداخل تعزز أهمية المركز التجاري أيضا ارتفاع وعرض المداخل يجب إن يتناسب مع م الواجهات الخارجية والداخلية لأنه إذا ما كانت هذه المداخل منخفضة وغير مضاءة جيدا فأنها تشكل عائقا أمام جذب المتسوقين لمركز التسويق لذا فان المداخل يجب إن تكون ذات تميز خارجي شديد .


2.صالة المدخل الرئيسية:تتجمع عندها مسارات الحركة بمركز التسوق وقد يتواجد بها أنشطة العروض الموسيقية أو تستغل أجزاء منها ككافيتريات مفتوحة أو كمعرض للسيارات ، مع مراعاة الإضاءة و تحمل الأرضيات لكمية الأحمال الحية الواقعة عليها ويستفاد من الساحات الرئيسية كسر الملل الزائد الناتج عن ممرات التسوق الطويلة .

3.العناصر المتواجدة بالفراغات العامة في المراكز التجارية :
مثل الحدائق الداخلية وتوفير الوسائل الإرشادية المختلفة لتسهيل الوصول إلى مختلف المتاجر وفقا لأنواعها المختلفة,مناطق للجلوس والعاب الأطفال والعاب الفيديو.
كذلك يعتبر الماء من المعالم الجذابة للغاية في مراكز التسوق ولذا وجود النفورات يعتبر من الأشياء المفضلة ، هذا وتعتبر الموسيقى الخفيفة من العناصر المفضلة في مراكز التسوق المغلقة لما لها من تأثير جيد على نفسية المتسوقين و توفير مناطق جلوس و استخدام نظام للنداء العام إضافة إلى توفير وحدات للتليفون .

4.تنسيق الموقع:
أولا: خارجيا
استخدام الأشجار الطبيعية وأشجار لا تحتاج إلي الكثير من العناية, يجب أن توزع بشكل يؤكد الممرات مع تظليل أماكن الجلوس
ثانيا: داخليا 
يجب أن يشمل العديد من العناصر النباتية والمائية وتغير المستويات والألوان كما يجب أن تشتمل علي مقاعد داخليه.
الاضاءة يجب أن تكون مناسبة للشجيرات والزهور ويجب ألا يؤدي استخدام الشجيرات إلي إحداث تشويش علي رؤية المتاجر واللافتات الداخلية ,ويجب أن تتحمل الشجيرات والمزروعات الحرارة والرطوبة الداخلية ويفضل استخدام نباتات دائمة الخضرة , كذلك يجب أن تعطي الحدائق انطباعا جيدا للمتسوقين وتدفعهم للصعود إلي الأدوار العلوية.

5.اللافتات والعلامات الإرشادية:
هي التي ترشد المتسوقين أماكن واتجاهات معينه بمركز التسوق مثل أماكن الخروج أو دورات المياه أو سلالم الهروب.
يجب أن تكون الإرشادات بسيطة وبحروف واضحة ومن لون واحد تثبت علي خلفية متبادلة معها, كما يجب أن تكون بعيدة عن متناول اليد" علي ارتفاع 2.5م"

6. عروض المتاجر: 
يجب اختبار أبعاد تتناسب مع وضع نوافذ العرض والكاونترات.


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*تابع*

4.2.2 الممرات التجارية:

الممرات هي العنصر الذي يحدد شكل التسوق و تتكون من طرق رئيسية للمتسوقين تحيط بها المحلات التجارية من الجانبين بالإضافة إلي ممرات جانبية قلية و يمكن أن تؤدي إلي نقطة أو أكثر من نقاط الالتقاء (الفراغات) و تقع المداخل الرئيسة لجميع المحلات الصغيرة علي الممر التجاري الرئيسي أو علي الممر الجانبي (و أن كان ذلك غير مرغوب فيه)
الاشتراطات العامة لتصميم الممرات التجارية:- يجب أن يكون تصميم الممرات التجارية بحيث توفر انسياب حركة المتسوقين 
لأقصي درجة.
- أن تكون في تخطيطها العام بسطة و يسهل التعرف عليها .
- يجب أن تكون الممرات التجارية ذات طابع مبهج يؤدي إلي الاستمتاع بالسير بها هذا إلي جانب توفير بعض الأماكن للراحة و الاسترخاء و علي هذا الأساس تعتبر الشجيرات الصغيرة و الزهور و النفورات و التماثيل من الجوانب الأساسية الهامة بالممرات مع الحرص علي عدم حجب رؤية المتاجر .
- يجب أن تؤدي نهايات الممر التجاري إلي عناصر الجذب بمركز التسويق .


أبعاد الممرات التجارية
أولا : عروض الممرات التجارية
يتم تحديد عروض الممرات التجارية بحيث يكون مناسبا لانتظار المتسوقين وحركتهم.
ثانيا:أطوال الممرات التجارية
يجب ألا يتعدى الممر التجاري عن 250 متر و إلا سوف يشعر المتسوق بالملل من طول الممر التجاري

أشكال الممرات التجارية:
تأخذ الممرات التجارية إشكالا كثيرة فقد تكون خطية مستقيمة كما في مركز فيليزي بباريس أو خطية منكسرة علي شكل حرف "L " أو علي هيئة حرفT

5.2.2 عناصر الحركة الرأسية:

يعتبر وضع عناصر الاتصال الراسية مثل السلالم و المصاعد في غاية الأهمية و بصفة عامة فان السلالم الرئيسية و المصاعد ينبغي تجميعها أمام المدخل الرئيسي مباشرة و ذلك لكي يمر العملاء علي أقصي كمية من العرض و لا سيما أماكن السلع الرخيصة التي يتعرض غالبا بالأدوار الأرضية .
عناصر الاتصال الميكانيكية: 
و هي تنقسم إلي :
أولا : السلالم المتحركة : 
و هي تعطي منظرا جماليا ومن فوائدها أنها تجذب أنظار المتسوقين دائما إلي المستويات العلوية و لكن من عيوبها أنها تشغل حيزا كبيرا من المساحة كما أن تكلفتها عالية .
ثانيا : السيور الناقلة المائلة : 
و تعتبر الميزة الأساسية للسيور الناقلة السلالم المتحركة انه يكون بواسطتها نقل البضائع التي يشتريها العملاء مثل الكراسي و عربات الأطفال بسهولة و من عيوب السيور الناقلة انه من الممكن أن تكون طويلة جدا بدرجة اكبر بكثير من السلم المتحرك و ذلك لتجنب الانحدار أو الميل الشديد.
ثالثا:المصاعد:
يوصي دائما باستخدامها لأنها تشغل حيز اقل بكثير مما تشغله السيور الناقلة أو السلالم المتحركة و هي اقل في تكلفة التشغيل من السلالم المتحركة و تنقل معظم احتياجات المتسوقين من عربات الأطفال إلي الكراسي المتحركة كما تتميز بأنها أسرع من السلالم المتحركة.
و نجد في بعض المراكز التجارية وجود المصاعد داخل أبراج زجاجية تظهر تحركاتها ومن المهم وجود المصاعد بحيث تربط بين جراج (كراج ) السيارات ومسارات حركة المتسوقين و تكون بأحجام مناسبة لأعداد المتسوقين المتوقعة و يفضل وجود مصعد كبير عن وجود مصعدين اصغر.


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*تابع*

6.2.2 المحلات التجارية:
يعتبر المحل التجاري هو الوحدة الأساسية التي يقوم عليها المحل التجاري.
-من الملاحظ أنه يتم تخصيص الأدوار الأرضية إلى الخامس أو الرابع للمحلات التجارية. 
-تتصل هذه المحلات مع بعضها البعض بواسطة الممرات الداخلية وتكون مفتوحة على جميع الأدوار بمستويات مختلفة مع توفير المصاعد إما الكهربية أو السلالم المتحركة. 
يتم تصميم الفراغات التجارية بحيث تكون ملائمة لكافة المحلات التجارية المختلفة. 
-يتم تزويدها بالإضاءة الطبيعية ووسائل الأمان مع استخدام التكييف ومقاومات الحريق. 
متاجر الخدمة الذاتية: 
•هي متاجر المواد الغذائية ولا يحتاج المستخدم إلى الإرشاد أو المساعدة. 
عند التخديم السريع الخاص باللحوم والألبان يحسب (5-8) مستخدمين لكل 60 – 80 متر2 من المساحة. 
•يعرض منها مرتين إلى ثلاث مرات أكثر من البضائع تحت ارتفاع بسيط جدًا ويحتفظ بـ 55 – 60% من المساحات للمرات. 
•يحافظ على السير بعرض 1.30 – 1.60 متر ويجب أن يبدأ بالمرور أمام السلال أو عربات الحمولة وينتهي أمام الصناديق ومراكز التغليف. 
•يجب أن تتمكن صناديق المحاسبة من مراقبة البضائع جيدًا، بمقاسات. 
•يحسب لكل 100م2 من مساحة المتجر 50 – 100 سلة، 10 عربات. 
•يحسب لكل 200م2 من مساحة المتجر 150 – 200 سلة، 30 عربة. 

محلات الخضراوات والفواكه: 
•تحفظ الخضار الطازجة بمنأى عن الحرارة وليس بتبريدها. وحتى تكون بذلك قياسية أو جاهزة للطبخ، كما تحفظ بعض الخضراوات - مثل البطاطا – في مناطق مظلمة، ويتم تخزين الفواكه في غرف معتمة ذات هواء بارد "1 – 5" مع رطوبة من 85 – 95% وتستخدم الثلاجات من أجل البضائع المثلجة. 
•أما بالنسبة للجدران عمومًا قابلة للغسيل، البضائع توضع تحت الحواجز الشبكية أو أحواض للأقدار التي تسقط منها. 

فاترينات الأسماك: 
الأسماك تفسد بسرعة، لذلك يقتضي حفظها بادرة وتكون الأسماك المدخنة على عكس الأسماك الطازجة أي مخزنة بشكل جاف، ويجب أن تكون الجدران والأرضية قابلة للغسيل، ومن الممكن وضع أحواض لتربية أسماك الزينة وذلك لعمل الدعاية وإعطاء الراحة لنفس المشتري. 

فاترينات الطرائد والدواجن: 
وتكون هذه المتاجر غالبًا متحدة مع دكاكين الأسماك، وعادة لا يؤخذ مخزن لها لأن احتياجاتها يومية، جدرانها يجب أن تكون سهلة التنظيف وذلك باستخدام تبليطات من موازييك ودهانات قابلة للغسيل، ويجب أن تفصل الدواجن عن المتجر والغرف الباردة بسبب الرائحة المنبعثة منها. 

متاجر الأقمشة: 
وغالبًا ما تكون ملحقة بالألبسة الجاهزة ومخازن البياضات والخياطة والملابس المنسوجة، حيث توضع الأصناف بطريقة يقع فيها تحت عين الناظر، كما يستفاد من ضوء النهار من أجل فحص الألوان، ولا يجب أن تؤخذ رفوف بارتفاع أكثر من 2.20م ومساحات العرض يجب أن تكون ملساء بطريقة ينزلق معها القماش جيدًا دون أن يخدش، كما وأن ارتفاع طاولات العرض يجب أن تكون ما بين 85 – 95سم من أجل الزبون وقوفًا و 55 – 70سم من أجل المشتري جالسًا. 
ووجود غرفة مقاس لقياس الملابس يسهل على المشتري ويعطي الراحة النفسية عند شراءه الملابس وكذلك منعًا للإحراج بسبب عادات وتقاليد المجتمع، وتكون أبعاد هذه الغرف عادة: 1.10 × 1.15 متر. 

متاجر الأحذية: 
بالإضافة إلى ما تحتويه هذه المتاجر من أحذية توجد مواد صيانة الأحذية والجوارب ورطب للأرجل من أجل مقعدين للقياس بالإضافة لسجادة أو ممر في منطقة القياس ومرآة للقدم وأخرى جدارية، ويفضل أن يكون الاحتياط اليومي موجود في نفس الطابق مع الحفاظ على التهوية الجيدة لإزالة رائحة الجلد. 

الصيدلية: 
وهي من أهم الوحدات الموجودة بالدور الأرضي، وتكون هذه الحجرات محتوية على طاولة مكتب – مركز للتغليف – حوض للغسيل – غرف للربط – غرف مواد – كهف للأدوية؛ ويتم إكساء أرضيتها بمواد عازلة مضادة للحموض وذوي تهوية كافية وتجهيز كهربائي ضد الإفجار وجدران قابلة للغسيل؛ بالإضافة إلى ذلك فهي تعد أماكن معالجة عند حدوث حوادث أو ما شابه ذلك بحيث أن تكون مهواة بشكل جيد.

2 الخدمات الميكانيكية:
إن الغرض من الخدمات الميكانيكية هو جعل التسوق أكثر راحة كلما أمكن ذلك , ولذلك فهي مهمة لنجاح مركز التسوق وبنفس أهمية التصميم المعماري الجيد ومراعاة القيم الجمالية , ومثال ذلك عندما يكون المركز التجاري رطبا حارا فانه لن يجذب المتسوقين مهما كان تصميمه جيد , وتطلق الخدمات الميكانيكية على الخدمات في النطاقات التالية :
× تكيف الهواء – التهوية
× أنظمة مكافحة الحريق


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*تابع*

الإضاءة:
تختلف الآراء فيما إذا كان يجب توفير إضاءة طبيعية , من عدمه , في المركز التجاري , ولذا فهناك اتجاهين في هذا النطاق :
الأول : يعتبر إن ضوء النهار مرغوبا فيه من الناحية النفسية لخلق بيئة ملائمة للتسوق .
الثاني : يفضل الإضاءة الصناعية . 
ولكن مع ظهور الحاجة إلى الاقتصاد في الطاقة , فانه قد جرى التفكير في استخدام الإضاءة الطبيعية للمراكز التجارية , حيث تميل المراكز التجارية الحديثة للجوء إلى الإضاءة الطبيعية , ومن الممكن أن يتم ذلك عن طريق الأسقف الزجاجية , ويشمل التصميم المعتمد على الإضاءة الطبيعية وسائل التحكم في التأثير الغير مرغوب فيه لأشعة الشمس , ويتم التحويل إلى نظام الإضاءة الصناعية عند انخفاض معدل الإضاءة الطبيعية بنهاية النهار ,وذلك بواسطة خلايا كهر وضوئية .
ولابد للممرات التجارية أن يكون لها مستوى إضاءة مرتفعة وذلك لان مستويات الإضاءة المنخفضة للإضاءة في الممرات سوف يكون لها تأثير يبعث على الكأبة والإحباط لدى المتسوق , والمطلوب أن يسود شعور التشويق والجاذبية لدى المتسوق . 

- أسس تصميم الإضاءة في المركز التجاري× يجب أن تدرج شدة كثافة الضوء فتزداد اتجاه المداخل والمخارج.
× يجب أن تصمم نظم الإضاءة العامة بنظام تحويل يعمل أوتوماتيكيا .
× تصمم الإضاءة العامة (بتأثيرات خاصة) للإضاءة القوية للإعلانات والنباتات وأماكن الجلوس واللوحات الجدارية , وألواح الديكور .
× يجب أن تتوفر الإضاءة لأغراض الأمن بحيث تترك بعض المناطق مضاءة في غير ساعات التسوق .
× يجب تزويد مركز التسوق في مناطقه المختلفة بإضاءة طوارئ من نظام تشغيل بطاريات ويجب أن تكون حجرة البطاريات على حائط خارجي وتزود بتهوية طبيعية وميكانيكية للتخلص من الأدخنة 


المرافق والنظم العامة بالمركز التجاري
يحتاج مركز التسوق لتقديم بعض الخدمات العامة مثل :
- خدمات المياه :-حيث يجب أن يزود المركز بخدمة مياه للمعالم الخاصة مثل النفورات ومساقط المياه , ودورات المياه العمومية بالمركز , مع توفير بالوعات للصرف , ومصدر للمياه الساخنة , وأيضا توفير المياه لخراطيم الإطفاء .

- أنظمة الأمن :-
هناك وضعين للأمن مطلوبين في المركز المغلق , أحدهما ضد حوادث السطو في الليل خلال أوقات الإغلاق , والأخر ضد التخريب في أوقات النهار , لذا يجب أن تكون مداخل المركز مغلقة ليلا , ومتصلة بنظام إنذار , ويتم تشغيل دوائر تلفزيونية مغلقة خلال ساعات التسوق .

- الإذاعة الداخلية :-
من المطلوب وجود نظام للإذاعة الداخلية والإعلان, وأيضا نوعا من الموسيقى الخفيفة تبعث المزيد من البهجة للمتسوقين.

- دورات المياه :-
يجب توفير دورات المياه وبفصل تام لكلا الجنسين, بالإضافة إلى تجهيزات الشرب, ومجموعة أحواض للغسيل مع التدعيم بالماء الساخن.

خدمة المركز التجاري
يشتمل تقديم الخدمات , إمداد المتاجر بالبضائع , وأيضا التخلص من المهملات والنفايات , حيث يجب العمل على تسهيل خدمة سيارات البضائع وتوفير أماكن لها مع العمل على سهولة استلام وتسليم البضائع , على أن يراعى أن تكون هذه العمليات بعيدة عن نظر المتسوقين أو عن أماكن دخولهم إلى المركز التجاري .

- أماكن الخدمات :
يمكن أن تكون الخدمات في مستوى الدور الأرضي أو البدروم :
أولا : الخدمات في مستوى الدور الأرضي 
وهي ارخص شكل للخدمات , إذ لا توجد تكاليف لإنشاءات أو تهوية في هذه الحالة , حيث تتم خدمة تسليم البضائع من الطرق الخلفية , ويكون هذا الوضع غير مناسب عند ارتفاع سطح الأرض 
ثانيا : الخدمات في منسوب البدروم
تكون خدمات البدروم عموما هي النظام الأكثر كلفة بسبب تكاليف الإنشاءات والتهوية , وتكون المداخل فيها أطول مما لو كانت بالدور الأرضي , ولكننا نلجأ أليها في حالة ارتفع منسوب الأرض 
وتكون على إحدى الصورتين الآتية:
أ‌. أن تتم الخدمة عن طريق البدروم أسفل المركز التجاري , وتكون هناك وسيلة ربط بين المتاجر العليا , والمساحات المخصصة لهذه المتاجر بالبدروم .
ب‌. أفنية الخدمات:
حيث تقام على الحدود الخارجية لمراكز التسوق, وعادة يتم حجبها بصورة جزئية عن المتسوقين, ويجب أن تخضع أماكن الخدمات وانتظار السيارات للمعايير آلاتية:
× أن تتحمل الأحمال الكبيرة لسيارات البضائع .
× يجب أن تتناسب الأبعاد مع أبعاد اكبر الشاحنات المستخدمة.
× اتخاذ الوسائل المناسبة لمواجهة حالات هطول الأمطار .​


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*تابع*

القسم الادراي:

1.3.2 تصميم المكاتب الإدارية:
نظرًا للاستخدام المتعدد أو لتوفير أكثر من وظيفة للمباني التجارية عمد إلى إضافة أجزاء تخصص لاستعمال المكاتب الإدارية بكافة أنواعها من شركات ومكاتب متخصصة وعيادات أطباء، وزودت بعناصر الحركة الرأسية لتوفير الراحة والسرعة في الحركة وعادة تكون المكاتب العلوية فوق الطابق الرابع. 
وتخصص مساحات مناسبة لكل مكتب حسب الاستعمال، كما يراعى توفير الإضاءة والتهوية الكافيين، والمساحة المطلوبة للجلوس والوقوف بسهولة تقاس أصغريًا بالمسافة بين الشخص والمقعد، وهذا يتوقف أيضًا على الوضعية، أمام الجدران أو أمام طاولات أخرى أو التجهيزات الأخرى. 
وتنقسم المكاتب من حيث التصميم إلى قسمين رئيسين: 
التصميم المغلق. 
التصميم المفتوح. 
*التصميم المغلق: 
وهو التصميم المحدد، أي محسوبة مساحاته واستخداماته وعدد الموظفين فيه 
ولذلك يقوم المصمم بتوزيع وحل علاقتها الوظيفة. ومن إيجابيات التصميم المغلق:
•التحكم بالمجاورات. 
•أكثر أمنًا من التصميم المفتوح. 
•أكثر خصوصية وبه فصل فيزيائي. 
•نظام تقليدي أقرب إلى النفس. 
إلى جانب الإيجابيات هناك سلبيات وهي: 
•أقل فاعلية من التصميم المفتوح وأقل مرونة. 
•المنظر الداخلي للتصميم المفتوح أكثر جمالاً. 
•الحاجة إلى الأنظمة الميكانيكية كالتدفئة، وعند وجودها قرب النوافذ يجب ترك مسافة حرة بمقدار 55سم. 
التصميم المفتوح: 
هي مكاتب مفتوحة على بعضها البعض بدون قواطع ويقسمها المستأجر حسب رغباته وقد تكون مفتوحة ولكن تكون الخدمات الرئيسية بها ثابتة، أو تكون مركزية للمبنى أي متجاورة مع مكاتب أخرى أو لكل مكتب. 
وإيجابيات هذا التصميم: 
•توفير فراغات أكثر نشاطًا. 
•هناك قابلية للتغير. 
•تعطي منظرًا جميلاً وهي مفتوحة على بعضها البعض. 
•تكلف طاقة أقل لعملية الحركة بينها. 
•عدم توافر الخصوصية.
•التكلفة العالية بالنسبة للمستأجر؛ فإنها من سلبيات التصميم.

الحركة في المكاتب:
هي مساحة تطلب لربط أو وصل الفراغات الفعالة في المكتب في التصميم المغلق، وتتضمن الممرات الضيقة بين الحجرات خلال الفراغ. وفي التصميم المفتوح تكون من خلال ورشات العمل. 
وهناك ثلاثة أنواع حركة رئيسية في مجال العمل وهي: 
•الحركة الأولية: وهي حركة حول المبنى مركزه، والغرض منها هو الوصول إلى فراغات المركز ولمعظم مساحة المكتب، وهذه الحركة تلزم للوصول والخروج من هذا الفراغ. 
•الحركة الثانوية: وهي الحركة الرئيسية خلال المساحات العامة في مكاتب التنظيم. 
•الحركة الثالثة: وهي حركة إضافية في مساحات المكتب العامة، تتطلب الوصول إلى محطات العمل في التصميم المفتوح والتي تطل بطريقة مباشرة على الحركة الثانوية. 
والحركة تشمل توزيع هام أو ذو شأن في الفراغ الكلي. والحركة الدقيقة أو النوعية تصميم عوامل تطور لكل موقع مرسوم، وفي كل المواقع أيضًا تتطور بوضوح ويوضح أشكال الحركة وأنماطها وتقلل من كمية الحركة وتزيد الصورة الجمالية للفراغ

2.3.2 الأمور التي يجب مراعاتها عند تصميم المكاتب الإدارية:
1.الطرق الرئيسية في المبني يجب ألا يقل عرضها عن 1.5 متر
2. الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعية ليست ضرورية للمرات ويمكن الاعتماد علي الوسائل الصناعية في المباني الإدارية
3. يفضل الاعتماد علي ممرات محيطة بالمكاتب من جهة واحدة أو علي الأقل وجدود شبابيك في نهايته إذا كان محيطا بالمكاتب من الجهتين0
4.كما يمكن تقليل ارتفاع الممرات عن ارتفاع الغرف مع استعمال فرق الارتفاع بتغطيته بسقف مستعار لتسيير مواسير التكييف اللازمة لتهوية الغرف المجاورة للممرات.
5. من المفضل أن يكون للمبني مدخل رئيسي واحد ولكن في بعض الحالات عندما تكون مساحة المبني الادراي كبيرة من الممكن وجود مداخل أخري تؤدي إلي عناصر الاتصال الراسية.


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع مفيد*

يارب يكون ما وضعته في هذا الموضوع مفيدا واتمنى ان يتم تثبيت او تمييز الموضوع اذا نال قدر من الاهمية والاعجاب لاني اعتقد ان هذه معلومات مفيدة وهامة جدا لاي شخص يريد تصميم مركز تجاري

:19: والله الموفق :19:​


----------



## المهندس خلودي (19 أبريل 2007)

تسلم يالغالي على اعتبارات ومعايير تصميم المراكز التجارية

بس للأسف جاءت متأخرة شوي لأني أنجزت برنامج مشروع تخرجي وهو مشروع تجاري ضخم

بس انشالله في تصميم مشروعي راح استفيد من هذه الاعتبارات ولك خالص شكري


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

انا في الخدمة دائما طالما استطعت اخي خلودي
واتمنى ان تفيدك هذه المعلومات بقدر كافي في مشروعك ان شاء الله
والله الموفق


----------



## حسام عبدالله (19 أبريل 2007)

جهد رائع ومشكور اخي العزيز.
اقدر لك هذا الجهد الرائع.
اتمنى عليك ادراج البحث او الرابط ان امكن لتعظيم الاستفادة.


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

*ماشي كلامك يا اخي حسام*

هذا هو البحث كما تم نسخه من على النت
على فكرة طلباتك كترت
هههههههههه:7:انا بهزر
:19: :19: :19: ولك ماتريد​


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا , وأنا عندي مشروع مجمع تسويقي لحي سكني ولقد استفدت كثييييييييرا منك . أكرر الشكر واذا في شي عن موضوعي أرجوا الافاده .


----------



## حسام عبدالله (20 أبريل 2007)

الاخ الفا المحترم
انا اطلب تنزيل الملف لاعتقادي بانة من الممكن ان يتضمن شيء جديد
كل الشكر للجهد الرائع


----------



## alpha bidoo (21 أبريل 2007)

للاخ حسام ارجو الا يقابل كلامي بالجدية فانا امزح وانا في خدمة الملتقى في اي شيء استطيع القيام به


----------



## كريم العاني (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور موضوع جدا وافي


----------



## فائزة احمد (26 أبريل 2007)

تسلم يا alpha pidoo على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ويارب يوفقك في كل مجالات حياتك


----------



## rana79 (27 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البحث فقد نسخته ووزعته على أصدقائي من المهندسين
وبالطبع ذكرت المصدر

شكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## شاكرالسفياني (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجوامنك يابشمهندس مشروع تخرخ مجمع تجاري اداري ترفيهي وشكراللك
[email protected] yahoo


----------



## eng katkota (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة قووي يارب للامام دومما


----------



## خالد صلاح (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور علي المجهود ... يا تري هل يمكن رفع البحث نفسه علي الموقع في صورة pdf او doc


----------



## خالد صلاح (27 أبريل 2007)

اسف جدا لم اكمل قراءة جميع الصفحات ... وشكرا مرة اخري


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## اريز (28 أبريل 2007)

الله يكرمك


----------



## اريز (29 أبريل 2007)

جامد جامد جامد


----------



## المعمار أحمد (30 أبريل 2007)

أرى أن من بين أهم الاعتبارات في تصميم المراكز التجارية (والذي هو مفقود حالياً في الكثير من المراكز التجارية ) أهم شيء هو تحقيق الوظيفة ، ولقد حرصت الكثير من المولات على الجانب الشكلي على حساب الوظيفة ..
لاننكر ما للشكل من أهمية ولكن هذا الموضوع يطول البحث فيه ( جدلية الشكل والوظيفة ) ولكن اعتماد الكثير من المصممين على الشكل يخلق نوع من الابهار لدى المتلقي لأول وهلة ولكن مع تعامل الزبون المستمر مع المول تتكشف له الكثيرمن العيوب ، وهذا أفرز الكثير من المولات التجارية التي أصبحت خربة والأمثلة كثيرة ( في مدينة جدة مثلاً ) ولذلك أرى أن الابداع يكمن في البساطة


----------



## alpha bidoo (30 أبريل 2007)

متشكر جدا لكل من رد بهذه الردود الجميلة


----------



## alpha bidoo (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لردك اخي المعماري احمد وعندك حق في كلامك فما ينفذ حاليا منافي لاسس تصميم المراكز التجارية والمفروض في التصميم ان الشكل يتبع الوظيفة ولا ينبغي الاهتمام بالشكل على حساب الوظيفة


----------



## الكـــوبرا (1 مايو 2007)

أنشاالله نستفيد منك ياalpha bidoo في تصميمنا الداخلي للمركز التجاري منشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندسة لولو (3 مايو 2007)

مشكككككووووووووووور كتير على هذه المعلوماات القيمة 
بس انا بحاجة معلومات عن تخطيط المراكز الخدمية


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (29 مارس 2008)

بجد مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## هالــة (20 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي عالموضوع المميز 

بس يا ريت ترفقلنا بعض الصور لمنظور داخلي لمجمع تجاري 

ولك جزيل الشكر 

احترامي


----------



## المعماري اسامه (20 مايو 2008)

دايما البحث عندما يكمل لازم صور وجداول توضيحيه وعناصر ربط ولو باليد تعملها وهكذا اخي حتي القارئ لا يمل من القراءه.
علي اية حال تسلم جدا علي جهدك الرائع


----------



## ibtihal_yousi (20 مايو 2008)

thanx alot..god bless u


----------



## مايزنر (21 مايو 2008)

والله هذا الموضوع المميز جاء في وقته، مشروعي الآن مركز تجاري وترفيهي. الشكر الجزيل لك على هذه المعلومات وعلى هذا المجهود الطيب...
وفقك الله...


----------



## amman26 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز انا طالب ماجستير في سوريا وبحثي عن المراكز التجارية فارجو المساعدة ببحث سابق او مراجع او امثلة تحلييلة او شروط ولك الشكر مسبقا
[email protected]


----------



## حسن علوش (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك بانتضار المزيد


----------



## newart (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على الاجتهاد والشرح المفيد


----------



## احمد النونو (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك وفيك


----------



## حسن احمد (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الاختصار المفيد والرائع


----------



## travellbird (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

ابدأ


----------



## الهواري الشلفي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ا_لسلام عليكم على الرغم من أن بحثك مفيد لكن للاسف كل مالدي معلومات ومعايير تصميمية وليس لدي مشاريع ولكن هذه المعلومات تكون مفيدة جدا لمن يريد تصميم اي مركز تجاري مهما كان حجمه._


----------



## مهندس معتمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكلة المولات ان كثرت اصبحت مملة جدا للناس

يوجد هنا بين كل مول ومول مول اخر
لذلك ارى ان يكون بكل مول ما يميزه عن باقي المولات ويدفع الناس لزيارة مول معين لوجود نقطة جذب معينة

وليس التكرار الممل بالمولات حيث نفس الماركات ونفس مناطق ألعاب الاطفال وتشعر انك بنفس المول اينما توجهت

ما برأيكم ممكن ان يضاف للمول لكسر الروتين المعتاد


----------



## براء المهندس (14 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم الايادي بس ياريت لو كانت مزودة بمشاريع


----------



## Aisha11 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

راااااائع جدااااا:34:


----------

